# Micro mill lock upgrade



## alb (Aug 29, 2013)

Overkill or what  
Hey it works 

Alb


----------



## Walt (Aug 29, 2013)

Looks nice.

Did you make it to have easier access to the gib lock?

Walt


----------



## alb (Aug 30, 2013)

Walt

Yes it was such a pain trying to get a 4 mm Allen key to try and tighten the gibs up
This is a easy and very helpfully mod for these small mills

Alb


----------

